# Something else I picked up a few weeks ago



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

I wont say what I paid but I got a good deal on it. It was fully intact when I recieved it.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Picture perfect. Great pickup.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, very nice pickup!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

OH WOW! Those pointy trays just point out how much work they put into those things... man oh man


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW very nice pick up


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah... nice pickup. Unbelievable! Wow!


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow that is a beautiful thing!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful pick-up. Mine is # 680


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic score!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

i didnt even know they came in boxes like that, i hear they are unbelievable


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Been looking for one of those for a while. Nice find


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

One of the best cigars I've ever smoked. Nice score!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome pickup!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats awesome, its my dream box


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

now that's a score galore. Savor every one of them.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

holy cow, around how much?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

:dribble: x100


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW, very very nice pick up.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pickup!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn man...that is awesome


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh::dribble: Is that still for sale somewhere??


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

O K I'm Jealous--very nice grab no doubt!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:dribble: Damn fine pick-up!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickup!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

*WOW *- very nice pickup!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

beatiful


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats gorgeous.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

beautiful pick-up, man!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

You are the MAN...

PS - Ssuriano and cboor001, I LOVE your profile pics/avatars!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Really nice grab!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Great pickup! I wish i was that fortunate lol


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble::leph:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't seen one of those boxes in a long long time! Beautiful! For those who may not know those are the first release of the 40 year in a hand carved, and hand painted box!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Unbelievable pick up,that would be a dream pick up for me.So the pictures will work for now......


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Beautiful pick-up. Mine is # 680


I figured that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow that is what one of my dream pick ups... that is simply beautiful. GReat pick up


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

those are really nice looking humi's. plus the sticks aren't half bad either! lol


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

:dribble: There should be a law against one man owning so many primo Padrons!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That Is Very Cool!


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok here is the story. I was surfing ebay (yea I know) and I found this for a buy it now of $1599.00 or make an offer. So I made an offer of $1000.00.
10 minutes later I got an acceptance!!! WOW! that was quick. So before I pay anything I call the guy(he had an ebay store that linked to a cigar shop). I asked all the normal questions why are you selling so cheap? What are my assurances I will get the item? Where did you get it? He proceedes to tell me that "the padrons had 1000 of these made and not all of them sold (with the msrp being $1600 in all). So if a retailer wants one they can order them. Then he tells me he dont even have one in stock but he will order it in and I will have it by Monday which was 5 days away. So I tell him if I dont have it by Wednesday I am doing a charge back on my card. I had it on Monday. As for why so cheap he tells me "I dont stock them and have no over head on them so my profit margins dont have to be that high. there's the story.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmm i am gonna call the owner of our shop and have her try and order one lol... then i cna have my own lmao. I do NOT think it is that easy but no matter now you gotcha one at one hell of a deal!



maxnmisty435 said:


> Ok here is the story. I was surfing ebay (yea I know) and I found this for a buy it now of $1599.00 or make an offer. So I made an offer of $1000.00.
> 10 minutes later I got an acceptance!!! WOW! that was quick. So before I pay anything I call the guy(he had an ebay store that linked to a cigar shop). I asked all the normal questions why are you selling so cheap? What are my assurances I will get the item? Where did you get it? He proceedes to tell me that "the padrons had 1000 of these made and not all of them sold (with the msrp being $1600 in all). So if a retailer wants one they can order them. Then he tells me he dont even have one in stock but he will order it in and I will have it by Monday which was 5 days away. So I tell him if I dont have it by Wednesday I am doing a charge back on my card. I had it on Monday. As for why so cheap he tells me "I dont stock them and have no over head on them so my profit margins dont have to be that high. there's the story.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice... :dribble:


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

some thing else I will add when it arrived it was still in the box he recieved it in. all the packing was intact.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pick up there, looks very nice!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------

